# The Taj Mahal Of Horses...



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

He sounds like a wonderful horse. I'm so sorry for your unfortunate and very untimely loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks SEAmom, he was a good horse and i wont forget him in a hurry. He would have still had a good 3-4 yrs left in him, before the poisoning. but nothing to be done but cherish his memory and move on with the young boy


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry,


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

My condolences, hard to lose one that is especially special.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. He sounded like a wonderful boy, treasure your memories with him.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

I will Alex Thankyou


----------



## perfectcountrygirl (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it sounds like he was a great horse!


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

He sounds like he was an awesome horse. I am really sorry but the best thing you have now is memories, which you can never lose.


----------

